# kde3.1rc3 en flash5/6 nspluginviewer error

## RickDB

Als ik flash5 of 6 installeer en dan konqueror naar de plugin map wijs vind ie ze goed.

Maar als ik dan een site met flash erin bezoek krijg ik zo'n bommetje met daarin nspluginviewer crasht   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Volgens mij kwam dit nadat ik mozilla geemerged had maar dat is niet 100& zeker.

Nog meer mensen hier last van?

PSIk ga zo effe GDB installen om een backtrace te doen.

----------

## aardvark

yep bij mij in RC3 werkt het ook niet

Ach de final staat om de hoek....

Dan zal het wel gefixt zijn

----------

## RickDB

Mooi dacht bijna dat ik weer iets verkeerd gemerged had  :Smile: 

Kwestie van effe wachten dus op de final die als het goed is voor vrijdag uit is   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Exci

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759

probeer dit  :Smile: 

Ik heb er absoluut geen problemen mee namelijk  :Smile: 

en kan vast ook wel met mozilla 1.0

----------

## aardvark

 *Exci wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759
> 
> probeer dit 
> 
> Ik heb er absoluut geen problemen mee namelijk 
> ...

 

Dat ziet er veelbelovend uit, maar ik mag van SUN de benodigde files op mijn lokatie niet downloaden. :1;;@:$3423%:$#%:#$%

WAAAZIIG

UPDATE:

Oei ik had een niet aan US bevriend land in mijn profile staan. (Nee het was niet iraak) De files poedelen nu binnen

----------

## aardvark

Het unmergen en opnieuw emergen van openmotif liet flash weer werken hier...!!

----------

